# How do you use a tachymeter watch bezel?



## KevinL (Apr 8, 2005)

I've seen a tachymeter bezel on some watches with a lot of numbers before - and I'm clueless as to what this is or what it does. The bezel doesn't appear to rotate. I could use some clue /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif thanks guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I think CPF is starting to give me the watch bug.. I had better watch it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif multitools, lights, gear, bags, ... and for a while I thought only the lights raided the Paypal account, now it's everything else helping themselves too!


----------



## w0mbatinoz (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi,

I have one on my Tag Heuer, and it's a neat thing to have when the need arrises. (try to work out speeds of R/C cars )

I found this site explained it well for me. http://www.time4watches.com/Watch%20Articles/how_to_use_a_tachymeter.htm

Cheers /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

--Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2005)

The tachmeter scale gives you the speed at witch something is traveling in a given time. (usually KM/h) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

EDIT:
Steve's explanation is much better. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## AngelEyes (Apr 8, 2005)

It is used in conjunction with the stopwatch and you need to know one value to calculate another.

e.g. you know the distance (1000metres), the stopwatch measures time (60seconds), therefore the tachy thing on the watch shows the speed (1km per minute or 60km per hour)


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 8, 2005)

mine works best on a one mile track once the car passes a certain point i start the chronograph once it is around the track and back to the same point i stop the chronograph i look to where the chrono hand is and it is pointing at the speed of the vehicle but it only works if the speed is above 60mph the topspeed that i can calculate is 600mph its very handy for me while watching formula one races


----------



## chmsam (Apr 8, 2005)

Use them on a measured mile or kilometer. Start the watch at the beginning and stop it at the end of the distance. The number on the bezel is the speed over the measured distance.

I have a Timex stopwatch that allows you to enter a distance to a hundredth of a mile and then time through that distance. The stopwatch then displays the speed through that distance. Very handy at racetracks.


----------



## bjn70 (Apr 9, 2005)

This function will calculate any "units per hour". Pick some item that repeats, time one cycle of this item, the tachymetre bezel will tell you how many "items per hour" will occur.

You could calculate "mile per hour", "km per hour", "widgets per hour" (i.e. how many widgets a machine produces per hour).


----------



## KevinL (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the education guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I think I've figured it out, the web page in the second post explains it very well. 

Not likely I'd use this feature but good to know in case I ever have to. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rgp4544 (Apr 9, 2005)

Kevin,

They are easiest to use when driving in areas with markers every mile or every kilometre...just click the chrono to start when you are passing a marker and click it to stop at the next marker and read your speed off the tachymetric dial.

Make sure it is a tachymetric scale though, because there are several scales used on watches and some do pulse, some do the speed of sound, etc.

Check this link http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/chronograph_functions1.htm and the links on the left side of the page, tachymetric scale, pulsometer, telemeter, asthometer, production counter (basically same as a tachymetre), and likely they have even more counters than those.

Richard.


----------



## ncelq (Feb 13, 2013)

With the reference to Tachymetre, there is a supplementary information that the limitation of the tachymetre is from 7.2 seconds to 60 seconds. Any elapsed time outside that range will have a invalid result.


----------

